# Part time jobs for mums



## Stephyj

Hi all,

We have just received our ITA and we are getting together all the necessary info, my husband has already got an offer of employment but I was just wondering what part work there is available? 

We have a 2 year old so it's going to be hard with child care and so on, I'm registered Ofsted childminder here but not sure that's something that is done in NZ? 

Any advice we be great x


----------



## jenswaters

Stephyj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have just received our ITA and we are getting together all the necessary info, my husband has already got an offer of employment but I was just wondering what part work there is available?
> 
> We have a 2 year old so it's going to be hard with child care and so on, I'm registered Ofsted childminder here but not sure that's something that is done in NZ?
> 
> Any advice we be great x


Hi

If youa re wanting to continue down the same vein, I recommend contacting PORSE Become part of the PORSE Phenomenon! | www.porse.co.nz as they are the main providers of in-home childcare. They would be able to advise you on any documentation they need for you to be registered, or if your UK qualifications need assessing through NZQA to equivalent NZ ones. It is something that you could start before you get out here, so yo uare pretty much good to go once here. I know that home-based childcare is a big thing for people out here, and is always the cheaper option. We are certainly looking at that for our 3rd baby!!!

Hope this helps

Jen


----------

